# Random BSOD: ntoskrnl.exe, NTFS.sys ?



## trentemon (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's my computer information:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8133 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 298 GB (275 GB Free); X: 931 GB (781 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., Z97-A
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

It has been crashing at random.  I don't think there's a pattern, sometimes it goes half a day working great (including playing Battlefront II)--other times it crashes right after logging into Windows.

I've reinstalled Windows 10 twice after first trying to Repair install. I thought I had fixed it, because it ran fine for a day (like I said, sometimes it's great) but it just did it again.

Here's a *OneDrive link to Minidump files*
(only 3, all from today because it's a new install)

Edit: Bluescreen View lists *ntoskrnl.exe* and *NTFS.sys*, but according to a program called WhoCrashed, this all seems to be related to something called *nt_wrong_symbols.sys* ? WinDbg says *Followup: memory_corruption* but I don't really know how to interpret any of these.

Thank you in advance for any help anyone can provide!


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

If you are overclocking, please remove the overclock and see if it helps. You also might want to update your drivers. Both of these can cause these errors. If neither of these helps we may want one of our gurus to walk you through running a Memtest.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you for the like Coco767. Does that mean it solved the problem?


----------



## trentemon (Nov 12, 2011)

HyperHenry said:


> Thank you for the like Coco767. Does that mean it solved the problem?


I don't know who Coco is, the problem is definitely not any different, but thank you for the replies!

I'm not overclocking, though I've made sure to reset my bios to default and to not have any of the EZ xmp switch things on, on my motherboard.

I'm almost positive I ran memtest86 before all of this and things were fine.

I had also updated every driver possible, once manually on a lot of manufacturers sites, and the next time with the help of Snappy Driver Installer (Origin) to update everything, and the problem happened in both situations and also with a fresh Windows installation with generic or probably uninstalled drivers for some things.

I have a strange suspicion that all of this might be related to the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update?

I could be wrong, but it feels like everything was great before that and has just gone increasingly downhill since? I'm considering downgrading back to Windows 7 to see if it's a hardware issue that occurs no matter what OS is installed.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

LOL, disregard. I should have paid closer attention. The fall update has made problems for a lot of people including myself. They should have never released it. Using a third party to update drivers is not a good idea. Always do it manually. Please download and run Speccy https://www.piriform.com/speccy/download/standard. I'd like to take a look at temps and voltages. When you've run it, click File/Publish Snapshot/ then copy the URL provided and paste it here. Thanks.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

HyperHenry said:


> Thank you for the like Coco767. Does that mean it solved the problem?


I do not have this problem, just thought that was good advice for him. You are welcome for the like, also.


----------

